# Crossbow games in GTA?



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Which clubs in GTA or close neighborhood have a 3d/target course I can blow the dust out of my TP Vapor? I am shooting compound FITA and Field at YCB and I planned to play the 3d a little bit with my crossbow today for first time this year and I just hear these are not welcome there.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

YCB doesn't allow crossbows? Since when? They mention them in their rules (website) as being allowed even indoors, provided you have your own backstop, and there is one person listed in the crossbow division in the results of their 3D league. Maybe you should check with them again.

Caledon allows crossbows on their 3D range (for members and guests). I'm sure that Wolf's Den is OK with them.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

YCB Rules State:

Any type of bow or arrow that could unreasonably damage YCB targets, faces or stands are not permitted.

Specifically, the following are prohibited on any outdoor target/range:
1)	broad head (hunting) arrow tips * 
2)	cross- bows *

* exception to the use of broad heads or cross bow restriction is the SAND HILL on the south side of the practice area or by supplying a separate target (supplied by the member/guest) that may be deployed only in the practice area. Members and guests are allowed to shoot whatever archery product they like into the sand hill or private target, however, you are responsible to keep the area clear of debris and ensure the safety of yourself and others. Your target should be an acceptable medium for the archery product you are using and not interfere with other YCB target equipment.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

YCB is a well respected club, but I do not agree that restricting the use of crossbows with field tipped bolts due to target damage, is reasonable. In no way does a crossbow bolt do more damage than a 70lb compound. When we don't stand together, we fall apart.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't want to elaborate how YCB is very specific in a wider spectrum,
also I can't speculate why some people automatically relate crossbows and broadheads, 
I know the fact that sporting and (especially) target crossbow sport is less known North of the border and I can't recall I have seen with my own eyes a dedicated target crossbow here around at any tournaments, unless I build one  
I know some folks competing in Ontario with the sporting crossbow but all of them are far out from GTA.
The OP was asking for a club in reasonable driving distance where people with similar interests playing 3d/target games.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe Durham Archers allows the use of crossbows on the 3D courses. 
Durham Archers Club By-Laws
"Crossbows shall be allowed as long as they do not exceed 350 feet per second velocity."


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

You're welcome to my club in Milton, Sep. 13 we have 3D


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

oktalotl said:


> You're welcome to my club in Milton, Sep. 13 we have 3D


Sep.13th is my fourth leg of 4/20 Hunter Field shot @ ycb, but thanks.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I have shot my xbow at YCB many times with out issue, this must be something new


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

FiFi said:


> ...this must be something new


Yes, many things got tunneled, 
some contrasts are so well articulated as you can see from a poster #3.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hasn`t York had the oaa provincials held there and there is a cross bow class then ...??? just wondering


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hasn`t York had the oaa provincials held there and there is a cross bow class then ...??? just wondering


These rules have been in place for many years now but for sanctioned events York will continue to offer all OAA or AC classes and categories.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

crossbows are welcome at Royal City Bowman
hey, we are even having a 3D shoot this Sunday

Rick


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

reroth said:


> crossbows are welcome at Royal City Bowman
> hey, we are even having a 3D shoot this Sunday
> 
> Rick


I have sighted in my new scope some time ago but I didn't had a chance to check the new tape and the new arrows yet ...do to valid reasons mentioned above .... 
Thanks, Attila


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Attila
come to RCB with your crossbow, gate will be open at 8am or earlier in needed
lots of time to check your sight tape

Rick


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a target you can take to ycb.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

crossbows are being used every friday night at ycb.can't remember what target they were shooting at ,but it was on the fita side.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> I don't want to elaborate how YCB is very specific in a wider spectrum,
> also I can't speculate why some people automatically relate crossbows and broadheads,
> I know the fact that sporting and (especially) target crossbow sport is less known North of the border and I can't recall I have seen with my own eyes a dedicated target crossbow here around at any tournaments, unless I build one
> I know some folks competing in Ontario with the sporting crossbow but all of them are far out from GTA.
> The OP was asking for a club in reasonable driving distance where people with similar interests playing 3d/target games.


wolfs den has crossbow shooting


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Durhampro said:


> These rules have been in place for many years now but for sanctioned events York will continue to offer all OAA or AC classes and categories.


what do you mean by many years.i have been around there for 14yrs and we always used crossbows.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> i have a target you can take to ycb.


thanks for the offer cheaplaughs, no worries
I'l go somewhere else


----------



## BullseyeShot (Sep 16, 2015)

Are there any GTA players in here? I'm setting up a private server right now with some friends and we could always do a few more people. I'm looking into using 1&1, i think its a German firm, they seem to have good reviews but its not really my area of expertise. Any advice/ questions welcome? Would be great to have some fellow arrow shooters on board.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

It's time those few remaining clubs that don't allow crossbows enter the 21 century. The old stigma that's still attached to crossbows and their damage to targets is just not true.
I'll do as much or more damage on a target with a small diameter arrow from a 60 pound bow. Hit the same area a few times with a victory vap and see what happens. For some it's just dislike towards crossbows . Money in your pocket come registration time or out folks.


----------



## BullseyeShot (Sep 16, 2015)

Agreed crkelly, there are a few that do, but its high time more opened their doors to crossbowers.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

BullseyeShot said:


> Are there any GTA players in here? I'm setting up a private server right now with some friends and we could always do a few more people. I'm looking into using 1&1, i think its a German firm, they seem to have good reviews but its not really my area of expertise. Any advice/ questions welcome? Would be great to have some fellow arrow shooters on board.


In case you didn't know, "GTA" in this context means Greater Toronto Area, not the game.


----------

